# Ample Audio, Exonic 270, 2-channel SQ amp, complete w/ box!



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

Ample Audio, Exonic 270, 2-Channel Amplifier, 360 watts | eBay

I can't believe nobody is scooping this rare rose up.

Perfect sound quality, nice neat package.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

nobody is buying it, probably because you are selling it  j/k


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Is that sweep meet quality?


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Is that sweep meet quality?


I just got home from Vegas


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

waldojeffershead said:


> I just got home from Vegas



I bet you enjoyed yourself and left with empty pockets.....hurry back now


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> I bet you enjoyed yourself and left with empty pockets.....hurry back now


I was going to leave with a Zuki eleets 4-channel, but I they never answered my e-mail.

Guess they don't have a showroom...


----------

